# [SOLVED] install CD hangs at setup is inspecting your computer's hardware configurati



## mykokonl (Apr 5, 2008)

I deleted my boot.ini, and when I went to repair using my install CD, it got as far as the first message "setup is inspecting your computer's hardware configuration" and then it went no further. I tried a different CD with the same effect. I even got an old HD and disconnected the two I have and it did the same thing. The drive works because I tried the recovery application for the mobo and it ran okay. It seems like some kind of hardware problem, but I don't know what else to try. Before I deleted the boot.ini, I used to intermittently get a failed boot with a missing file message, but upon reboot things would be fine. The floppy drive seems to be dead and I don't have any boot floppies or any other machines to make them from. I've been trying to boot from a flash drive, but so far even though the BIOS has 4 USB options for boot, it hasn't been recognized by any of them.

Mike


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: install CD hangs at setup is inspecting your computer's hardware configuration*

Can you post some specs about your machine?

First thing comes to mind is does your machine need a floppy SATA/IDE driver to boot? without it, it will never know windows exists, let alone a drive.

Another thing you may want to do depending on your knowledge base. Take note of the settings in your bios and then refer to your MB manual and do a CMOS Reset by shorting out the jumpers specificed. Make sure no power is going to your supply at this time. Put the jumper back to it's original position if that applies and try everything you've done to this point but load "fail safe defaults"

just make sure you have the bootable devices in the correct order. you may need to check for USB Storage legacy on or off.

Will wait for more info.

SMZ



mykokonl said:


> I deleted my boot.ini, and when I went to repair using my install CD, it got as far as the first message "setup is inspecting your computer's hardware configuration" and then it went no further. I tried a different CD with the same effect. I even got an old HD and disconnected the two I have and it did the same thing. The drive works because I tried the recovery application for the mobo and it ran okay. It seems like some kind of hardware problem, but I don't know what else to try. Before I deleted the boot.ini, I used to intermittently get a failed boot with a missing file message, but upon reboot things would be fine. The floppy drive seems to be dead and I don't have any boot floppies or any other machines to make them from. I've been trying to boot from a flash drive, but so far even though the BIOS has 4 USB options for boot, it hasn't been recognized by any of them.
> 
> Mike


----------



## mykokonl (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: install CD hangs at setup is inspecting your computer's hardware configuration*

Here is my system info
Intel Pentium D 3.20 Ghz
Gigabyte GA-81865GME-775-RH
Toshiba DVD-ROM SD-M1502 1012
Western Digital WD2000JB Master on IDE
Maxtor 7y250M0 SATA Master
2 Gb Mushkin DDR 400 mhz
Radeon x1300


----------



## mykokonl (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: install CD hangs at setup is inspecting your computer's hardware configuration*

Just tried swapping out the DVD drive and installing from a sony dvd dru-540A v 1.0 and the system never recognized the install CD at all. I'll have a go at the CMOS reset and see what that does


----------



## mykokonl (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: install CD hangs at setup is inspecting your computer's hardware configuration*

I reset the CMOS and that did the trick. Now my windows cd is up and running. Much mahalos to you!


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: install CD hangs at setup is inspecting your computer's hardware configuration*

Your welcome, always glad to help!




mykokonl said:


> I reset the CMOS and that did the trick. Now my windows cd is up and running. Much mahalos to you!


----------

